

Download Safari 4 - Official Release - ComputerGuru
http://www.apple.com/safari/?4finalrelease

======
ComputerGuru
Sorry for the link manipulation, but an article about Safari for Windows links
to the same URI.

------
johnnybgoode
The biggest change I've seen so far is that those funky Chrome-style tabs are
gone. I never knew why Apple copied those in the first place.

The new tabs don't look so great either, though.

~~~
nailer
At least with the new ones, compared to the beta, you can change the ordering
around again.

~~~
spicyj
You always could, but you needed to drag the little move handle in the top-
right corner. (Looks like three diagonal lines.)

~~~
nailer
Ah - didn't know that, thanks. Not very discoverable though - glad they
changed it.

